# CSE then and now



## MarkOttawa (1 Sep 2016)

Read the precis, note links at end:



> SIGINT, or, Brief History of Canada’s Communications Security Establishment
> 
> By the author of the essential _Lux Ex Umbra_ blog...
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/09/01/mark-collins-sigint-or-brief-history-of-canadas-communications-security-establishment/



Relevant:



> Canada: “Time to get serious about cyber security” [note former CSE head John Adams on offensive cyber, and link to question of CAF offensive cyberwar capability]
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/08/23/mark-collins-canada-time-to-get-serious-about-cyber-security/



Mark
Ottawa


----------

